# Woman nabbed driving corpse across country



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Hey, Black Widow, here's a potential idea for you. Maybe you can put your hearse to work!

BERLIN (Reuters) - A 53-year-old German woman who was driving her dead mother across country to save on mortuary transportation costs was fined by police for disturbing a dead person's peace.

"You're not allowed to transport dead people in your private car," said Ralf Schomisch, police spokesman in Koblenz, where the car was found after a tip-off from a mortuary.

"The corpse was on the back seat without a seat belt, which in this case didn't really matter. But it was covered up with clothing. It is a misdemeanor."

He said the woman, who was not identified, was charged with violating burial laws and disturbing a dead person's peace. She would face a modest fine, Schomisch said.

The woman had already driven 450 km (280 miles) after picking up the body from a mortuary in the northern city of Bremerhaven. She wanted to bury her mother, who died of natural causes aged 90, in her hometown Daun.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

dougspaulding said:


> Hey, Black Widow, here's a potential idea for you. Maybe you can put your hearse to work!


Don't give me any ideas


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

This sounds like a good story for a rousing round of Germany or Florida...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

What's the difference if it is her car or the funeral homes car??? That is a stupid law. Dead is dead. I'm sure the same applies here though.


----------

